# dados cascais 14-04-2010



## scov (29 Jun 2010 às 01:11)

Boa noite,

ando à procura de dados sobre o clima em cascais no dia 14-04-2010 (dia do tornado em lisboa). Procuro, em particular, valores de percipitação e intensidade do vento para cascais nesse dia e/ou dias anteriores.

Podem-me ajudar, sugerindo onde posso facilmente encontrar esta informação (se possível sem custos)? E os valores médios para cascais em abril?

Agradeço muito a vossa atenção. Qualquer dica pode ser útil.

Até breve.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2010 às 13:16)

Olá

Sugiro que faça uma pesquisa na Base de dados do SNIRH.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jun 2010 às 16:00)

Dados de Oeiras para esse dia:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IOEIRAS1&month=4&day=14&year=2010


----------



## scov (29 Jun 2010 às 16:18)

Olá,

muito obrigado. É uma boa sugestão mas infelizmente parece que a estação de cascais (e outras próximas) não apresentam dados disponíveis para esta data. 

Parece que estão sem manutenção, consequentemente sem dados, há uns meses.

Vou continuar a tentar, procurando... seja como for agradeço muito a sua resposta.




Gerofil disse:


> Olá
> 
> Sugiro que faça uma pesquisa na Base de dados do SNIRH.


----------

